# [W3M] Probleme administration routeur Tres urgent!!!!!!

## gecko__64

Bon voila je suis dans un mer.. totale

Voila je vais planter le decor, je suis en belgique et je gere une machine en france a 500km de chez moi chez un particulier.

Le souci que j ai c'est que les ports dont notamment le 22 ne sont plus routés a cause d'un navigateur qui a foire grave....

Pour decrire, le routeur (AOLBOX) est acessible que par le reseau local et le serveur linux lui est sur ce reseau local.

Moi a distance en ssh, je me suis connecte a ce serveur pour que de ce serveur, je puisse aller sur l'AOLbox.

Bon comme je l'ai dit, il a vire tous les ports routés pq ce cona  pas pris mes choix et a tout mis a 0 cad desactivé et ici il me reste 2 shell en SSH pour depanner ca avant 20ene d'heures cad ma prochaine deco internet...

Le souci est que l'aolbox est tellement bien "foutue" qu'il y a que du javascript et mon navigateur w3m ne supporte apparamment pas le javascript...

J'ai essaye avec Links Elinks etc... rien a faire :'(

La question que je vous pose et qui est des plus urgente je dois l'avouer car c'est pas un petit server perso avec 3 betes services est : Comment activer le javascript ou alors si vous conaissez un navigateur en console qui peut supporter le jevascript de facon a moi pouvoir reactiver ces port qui ne sont plus routes...

Voila un print de ce que j'ai et comme vous pouvez le voir, on peut cocher des cases ce que j'ai fait la premiere fois mais ce con de ç'!("'ç!(è# m'a envoyé la valeur de "case decochée" pour chaqu'un ce qui a tout fait sauter et que maintenant je ne sais pas comment remettre ca...

Lien: http://www.geckonline.be/images/aol.PNG

Un grand merci d'avance en esperant ne pas me retrouver dans une merde assuree d'ici une 20ene d'heures...

Gecko64

----------

## loopx

tu peux pas te connecter en ssh sur ce routeur ? 

Peut etre que links mais bon, en console ...

Pourquoi pas un bon coup de téléphone, une explication sur le comment reactiver les ports, puis tu t'y reconencte et tu rechanges les mots de passe  :Wink: 

ou alors, un tit SNAT avec iptables, histoire de te connecter sur un des serveurs qui lui te redirige vers le port de config de ton routeur foireux ... Mais pas possible ca je crois ...

EDIT telnet peut etre ?

EDIT, sorry je suis aveugle, tu as déjà essayer tout ce que j'ai dis  :Sad: , sauf le téléphone  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gecko__64

Oui oublie de preciser la bas c'est :

- Y a personne encore pendant 2 semaines minimum

- Le routeur ne prend pas de Telnet aussi

Tu entends quoi en SSH sur le routeur? :-s

Pcq ca me fait ca: 

pcphil:/home/gecko64# ssh 192.168.1.1

ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.1 port 22: Connection refused

pcphil:/home/gecko64#

La je vois un truc NGS qui supporte le javascript mais aucune idee de savoir comment l'activer pour mon W3M ou j'ai lu que ca suppoortait le javascript! :-/

Suis ds la merdeeee total :'(

----------

## loopx

Ssh, comme le telnet, sur certain routeur il y a la possibilité de s'y connecter en ssh ou par telnet mais la le port est bloqué. Il te faudrais 2 port ouvert vers ton serveur. T'en garde 1 pour te connecter à ton serveur (en ssh), et l'autre, qui doit etre redirigé sur le routeur devrais etre redirigé (DNat) vers le port 80 du routeur...

Mais bon, si le routeur veux pu router ...

----------

## geekounet

```
# echo "www-client/links javascript" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge -uN links
```

ptêt ?

----------

## gecko__64

Bha la j'essaie de mettre ca sur un navigateur en console, n'importe lequel mais bon... :-/

http://www.njs-javascript.org/

Peut etre ouvrir un autre post pour voir si quelqu'un sait m'aider sur la question...

Me reste juste deux consoles en ssh sur la machine ouvertes avant que ce truc foire...

J'ai oublie aussi de dire, la machine est sou Debian mais bon comme je sais que ceux sur gentoo conaissent a max linux, j'ai poste ici aussi.

je dispose de Aptitude la en fait pour gerer les packets.Last edited by gecko__64 on Sun Aug 20, 2006 9:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

J'ai peut etre une idée, mais c'est tellement suscidaire que vaudra surement mieux la mettre de coté: 

Si tu as un accès d'ou tu es => serveur.22, alors, rediriger (une config avec DNat de iptable sur le serveur) tout ce qui arrive sur le port 22 sur de ton serveur vers le routeur.80 . 

Le truc, c'est que si tu te plante, t'as plus de ssh sur ton serveur, et t'as toujours pas accès à ton routeur... Mais si ca marche, tu pourras probablement reconfigurer ton routeur  :Wink: 

C'est ultra risqué quand meme   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gecko__64

Je vais voir pour mettre ce module qui gere le javascript.

Te dis, j'ai le javascript, je suis sauvé a coup sur mais bon, faut y arriver la :-/

Le port 22 aussi n'est plus route, c'est juste une liaison etablie avant la crash qu'il me reste...

EDIT: J'ai trouve ca, je vais regarder pour voir comment l'installer ( http://abe.nwr.jp/w3m/w3m-js-en.html )

----------

## loopx

 *gecko__64 wrote:*   

> Je vais voir pour mettre ce module qui gere le javascript.
> 
> Te dis, j'ai le javascript, je suis sauvé a coup sur mais bon, faut y arriver la :-/
> 
> Le port 22 aussi n'est plus route, c'est juste une liaison etablie avant la crash qu'il me reste...
> ...

 

Ah oki, la je comprend, c'est assez problématique quoi ...

----------

## gecko__64

Bha oui, la c'est un site de vente qui est Hors service... plus d'autres trucs...

Ici je regarde pour le javascript et plus je lis plus je me decompose sur mon siege que je ne sent presque plus la...

Il me sort un fichier .patch apres avoir passé un gunzip dessus mais bon, j sais pas trop quoi en faire la pour le moment :-/ et il n'est pas dispo ds l'apt le w3m-js Ouin :'(

Ideal serait quelqu'un qui Habite en France du cote de Seebach (en alsace) et qui en wifi (je lui file la clef wep) aille remettre ca...

La ca serait faisable en fait oui, mais bon, j'ai personne moi du coin ou si a 200km et c'est un peu loin...

----------

## gecko__64

Bon voila w3m je laisse tomber.

Ici j'ai vire E link, j'ai mis SpiderMonkey qui est le truc qui gere le javascript sous mozilla et qui est gere par elinks.

Je l'ai installe, ici ds un nouveau configure de e-links j'ai vu qu'il l'a pris, me reste a voir si quand il aura fini l'install si ca va aller...

Priez pour moi les GEEK :-/ Amen

----------

## geekounet

Je me quote parce que j'ai l'impression que tu sauté mon post :

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # echo "www-client/links javascript" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> ...

 

Chez moi ça marche très bien pour gérer mon ap wifi qui demande aussi le javascript  :Smile: 

----------

## gecko__64

Je suis sous Debian, je n'ai pas emerge...

Voila mon souci :-/ J'ai juste apt et emerge, je ne connais quasi pas...

EDIT: Genial, j'install Elinks avec les osurce, tout se passe bien et voila ce que je me prend maintenant...

pcphil:/bin# elinks http://192.168.1.1

bash: /usr/bin/elinks: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

pcphil:/bin#

J'trouve pas le binaire sur la machine O_o

PFFFFFFFFFF j'deviens fou

----------

## gecko__64

Bon voila, j'ai trouve le binaire mais toujours pas de prise en charge du javascript OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNN je vais le frapper!

Bon, reste a esperer que c'est une betise d'option qui n'est pas activée par defaut pour la prise en charge de ce truc...

pierreg, elle fait quoi en fait ta commande? Pcq je ne la comprend pas en fait aussi :-/

----------

## loopx

```

loop loopx # emerge -pv links

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/links-2.1_pre22  USE="X directfb gpm jpeg png sdl ssl tiff -fbcon -javascript -livecd -svga -unicode" 0 kB [1]

```

trouve moi le binnaire qui utilise javascript dans pour links, ca devrais marcher visiblement (en théorie).

EDIT: la dessus normalement : http://links.twibright.com/

----------

## truc

bah j'y vais de mes idée à la con, si tu ne trouve pas d'ici là, je me dis que si le pc auquel as déjà X, tu peux lancer un ssh -X firefox par exemple ?  :Razz: 

Bah on sait jamais, t'y avais peut-être pas pensé...  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

 *truc wrote:*   

> bah j'y vais de mes idée à la con, si tu ne trouve pas d'ici là, je me dis que si le pc auquel as déjà X, tu peux lancer un ssh -X firefox par exemple ? 
> 
> Bah on sait jamais, t'y avais peut-être pas pensé... 

 

pas bete ca, jamais testé, ca pourrais résoudre le problème

----------

## gecko__64

loopx je vois que tu me mets des trucs avec emerge mais je n'ai pas emerge sur le serveur...

Je suis sur une DEBIAN stable la et je n'ai que l'apt  :Sad: 

J'ai bon regardé sur google, je trouve rien qui explique comment activer le javascript sur elinks :'(

Misere c'est pas possible que je suis dans une merde pareille avec une betise pareille pfffff...

Bon, vais voir pour trouver comment activer ca, j'ai encore une 20ene d'heures si le jus ne coupe pas ici, ca devrait etre faisable.

EDIT: au passage, je n'ai rien pour gerer du graphique sur la machine, pas d'interface rien.

Que de la console, comme je vois que tu me parles de X la je suppose x-windows...

EDIT: un tit appercu de ce que j'ai a l'ecran... avec elinks ( http://www.geckonline.be/images/aol2.PNG )

----------

## loopx

Non, je t'ai mis l'emerge pour te montrer le support du javascript dans links => links pourrait t'aider

----------

## loopx

Je viens de voir ca sur le site officiel : 

```

Unpack the source archive: "tar xzvf links-2.1pre23.tar.gz" or "tar xjvf links-2.1pre23.tar.bz2" Change into the newly-created directory. 

Issue "./configure --help" and the run "./configure" with the parameters you want (probably --enable-graphics --enable-javascript and maybe some more)

```

Ca dis que, lors de la compilation, il faut faire enable-javascript, l'a tu fais ? La variable USE de gentoo le fait probablement automatiquement   :Wink: 

EDIT: http://links.twibright.com/download.php (faut rlooker les instructions)

----------

## gecko__64

Suis desole mais je ne sais pas si c est l heure ou quoi mais je lis du "chinois" :-/

Je ne sais pas sou debian comment je peux voir ca...

Pourtant ds mon configure il avait lance pour le support mais la il en le prend pas et je vois rien qui parle de ca du comment l'activer...

J'sais plus quoi faire

----------

## loopx

Je trouve leur site assez pourri, je viens de faire l'emerge (la compil avec javascript) mais j'ai pas d'adresse pour tester si ca marche. Va voir le liens dans mon poste juste en haut, c'est la que j'ai vu comment activer ce truc.

----------

## loopx

Je démarre links, et je fais ALT-f (pour avoir le menu) et dans les options (menu Setup), ca parle bien de javascript... Donc je pense que ca doit fonctionner chez moi, donc ca devrais aussi le faire chez toi  :Wink: 

----------

## gecko__64

Ok je vais suivre cela en essayant de me calmer histoire de rattraper un peu mes capacites et bon, je tiens au courant ici.

Merci  :Smile: 

EDIT: ok ici ca va bien, j'ai mis la prise en charge javascript  :Smile: 

---------------------------------------------------------

Configuration results:

GPM support:            NO

SSL support:            NO

Javascript enabled:     YES

Regular expressions:    LIBC

Graphics enabled:       NO

xterm for OS/2 support: NO

---------------------------------------------------------

pcphil:/home/gecko64/links/links-2.1pre23#

Je continue  :Smile: 

EDIT: Dans le make il prend bien ceci:

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.     -g -O2 -c javascript.c

Donc ca se presente plustot bien pour le moment  :Cool: 

----------

## gecko__64

Voila, je viens de le relancer mais pas de javascript...

C'est dans quel menu que tu as vu que ca en parlais car je ne vois pas de mon cote...

J'ai la gestionnaire d'options avec plein de truc dedant mais rien qui parle de javascript... :-/Last edited by gecko__64 on Sun Aug 20, 2006 11:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Brayan

J'ai lu rapidement le topic et j'ai une suggestion vite fais.

En gros tu télécharge la source de la page avec le javascript tout pourrit, tu l'étudies rapidement (form, method, variables) et tu te refais une petite <form> adapté à tes désirs et surtout à ton navigateur mode texte.

J'avoue que le javascript tout partout ça n'aide pas à la compréhension d'un formulaire mais au pire tu le fou en local chez toi tu fais quelques cliques sniffés avec les paremètres que tu voudrais (en plus ça t'aidera peut être à comprendre le formulaire) et ensuite soit tu te fais un autre formulaire comme mentionné plus haut (adapté) soit tu fais directement ton POST à l'aide de la libwww-perl (dev-perl/libwww-perl) ou directement avec telnet/netcat genre.

J'espère que tu as saisi le trafique, et je pense que c'est une solution valide également.

Bonne chance!

----------

## gecko__64

Ok j'ai compris un truc il foirait avec elinks mais ca marche, je vais tester ca de suite  :Very Happy: 

En tout cas un grand et enorme mercia  tous ceux qui m'ont aidé ca fait plaisir vraiment!  :Wink: 

EDIT: aie c'est pas cor fini, j'ai le javascript mais il refuse de prendre les options.

Cad je coche les cases qui permettent d'activer les differents services a router et ca ne passe pas :-/

Il me recharge la page avec rien de coché...

Je vais verif les option javascript pour voir ce qui peut coincer, a mon sens je ne sais pas vous, je ne vois pas ce que ca pourrait etre d'autre...

EDIT: ok j'aia ctive le debug et il me sort des erreurs style: http://www.geckonline.be/images/aol3.PNGLast edited by gecko__64 on Mon Aug 21, 2006 12:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loopx

Et quoi, ca dis quoi pour finir ? trouvé le javascript ? simplement ca regarde : 

```

?

```

zut, pas de copier coller avec links, marche pas, mais dans le menu Setup (ALT f pour accéder à la barre des menus), ca parle de javascript   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, quand ca fonctionnera, met un tit résolu  :Wink:  (jdis ca, mais faut pas parler trop vite ...)

----------

## loopx

t'es sur d'avoir bien "utiliser" links ? Peut etre une touche spécial, space, enter ? ou autre ...

Je pars du principe que si il a vu qu'il y avait une case à cocher (qu'il te l'a affiché), ben c'est qu'il doit avoir moyen de la cocher.

Tu dois pas activer le ssl ou quoi pour se logger aussi ?

----------

## gecko__64

loopx, le javascript est ok mais j'ai ceci avec le debug maintenant: http://www.geckonline.be/images/aol3.PNG

Un bug ds le firmware de AOLBOX? :-/

De la bas, je savais router les port sans meme avoir les login et pass admin, c'etait pas nécessaire  :Wink:  et encore moins en ssl oui.

----------

## loopx

Aie, alors la, c'est vraiment la merde, peut etre que faut avoir java d'installer, que t'as pas une bonne version ?

----------

## gecko__64

Quoi il y aurait du java aussi  :Surprised: 

Ho nooooonnn :-/

La version de? Si c'est les lib pour le javascript, c'est celles de debian et links, c'est celui du site, derniere version oui :-/

EDIT: Pourtant il met bien que c'est une erreur javascript donc surement que le truc a ete ecrit par un gars qui prog comme windows, en fonctionnel mais pas fiable? :-/

Brayan, si je rate mon coup et que le modem reboot, c'est fini... j'ai plus rien pour administrer :-/

----------

## loopx

Moi je cale, essaie peut etre de jouer un peu acev links pour voir si meme avec le bug, tu n'arriverai pas à reactiver les ports.

----------

## gecko__64

Oui ce que je fais mais rien a faire, et quand c'est pris en charge, je sais bien que le routeur dois faire un reboot et se reco mais bon... rien de cela...

C'est con que je ne connais pas quelqu'un du coin par la, via le wifi avec pc portable, il aurait su de la rue le remettre en marche aergggg...

----------

## dapsaille

Quelqu'un aurais peut-être le même routeur et pourrais te fournir la requête à envoyer (qui elle est en html de toutes facons) ??

----------

## l_arbalette

Vu la galère que ça a été pour activer le javascript sur ton PC, c'est peut-être foireux ?

on peut peut-être essayer autre chose :

je ne sais pas si l'idée est valide, mais je me lance :

il faudrait que quelqu'un sur ce forum te donne un accès à son PC en SSH avec links bien paramétré. A partir du PC de la bonne âme qui t'aura donné un accès temporaire, tu configures ton AOLBox via links dont on est sûr qu'il est bien installé (Javascript, Java et tout le toutim), et le tour est joué. 

ça pourrait marcher, non ?

----------

## widan

 *gecko__64 wrote:*   

> Pour decrire, le routeur (AOLBOX) est acessible que par le reseau local et le serveur linux lui est sur ce reseau local.
> 
> Moi a distance en ssh, je me suis connecte a ce serveur pour que de ce serveur, je puisse aller sur l'AOLbox.

 

Peut être avec quelque chose de ce style depuis le serveur (en supposant que ton routeur est en 192.168.1.1):

```
[thomas@wg-server thomas]$ ssh -R 51000:192.168.1.1:80 widan@www.net-42.eu.org

Password:

Last login: Mon Aug 21 15:18:10 2006 from 82.127.97.146

widan@stephanie ~ $
```

A ce moment là, depuis l'autre côté sur ta machine tu peut te connecter via le tunnel sur http://localhost:51000:

```
widan@stephanie ~ $ telnet localhost 51000

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to stephanie.net-42.eu.org.

Escape character is '^]'.

GET / HTTP/1.0

HTTP/1.0 401 Unauthorized

WWW-Authenticate: Basic realm="SpeedTouch (XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX)"

<HTML><BODY><TITLE>HTTP/1.0 401 Authorization Required</TITLE>HTTP/1.0 401 Authorization Required</BODY></HTML>Connection closed by foreign host.
```

Et tu devrais être connecté sur l'AOLBox (dans mon exemple un SpeedTouch qui n'est normalement pas accessible depuis l'extérieur).

----------

## Ey

Le plus simple si ce n'est pas trop tard est de forwarder le port 80 du routeur vers le PC distant. (Celui depuis lequel tu es connecté en ssh)

En gros vu que tu as une session ouverte (et si tu utilises openssh avec la touche d'escape standard ~), il faut taper

<entrer>~C

(le retour à la ligne <entrer> c'est parce que le ~ n'est interprété par ssh que si c'est le premier caractère suivant un retour à la ligne)

Pour ouvrir la console ssh et ensuite

-L 33080:192.168.1.1:80

Et normalement tu peux accéder au routeur sur le port 33080 du PC connecté en ssh. (A priori ce port est bindé sur localhost, si tu veux utiliser une autre ip il faut mettre -L autre_ip:port:192.168.1.1:80)Last edited by Ey on Tue Aug 22, 2006 4:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zeuss1414

C'est justement ce que j'allais lui proposer. Le plus simple est de faire un tunnel SSH en s'appuyant sur le serveur.

----------

## blasserre

l'heure de l'ultimatum étant maintenant dépassée, la question est donc : "t'es-tu tiré d'affaire ?"

----------

## loopx

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> C'est justement ce que j'allais lui proposer. Le plus simple est de faire un tunnel SSH en s'appuyant sur le serveur.

 

Je pense pas que ca aurais fonctionné, parce qu'il fallait se reconnecter, et que tout les ports était déjà bloqué, seul 2 shell restant était toujours ouvert.

----------

## Ey

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> C'est justement ce que j'allais lui proposer. Le plus simple est de faire un tunnel SSH en s'appuyant sur le serveur.

 

Euh c'est pas tout à fait la même chose. Moi je propose simplement d'ajouter un tunnel dans la connexion ssh déjà ouverte.

----------

